
Standups for Hackers - mfts0
https://github.com/Wootech/standupmail-cli
======
strobl
Nice! Finally in the Terminal... no need to leave the console ;)

~~~
nerdben
Thx :)

------
mikwoj
Great solution. I totaly recommend cli from standupmail!

~~~
nerdben
You've been using StandupMail before?

------
meudaypratap
Need of my daily routine, Great !!!! :)

